# looking for a clam



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Any ideas on where to get a good looking maxima clam at a decent price?

Thx
Smcx


----------



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

call flavio at advanced reef aquatics he gets the in quite often. Just make sure you go right after a shipment so you get the cream of the crop


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i remember RR has some check with jay.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

RR has some really nice Maximas in stock for I think 65 bucks..


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Call Flavio... Trust your local Salt Guru


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I ended up getting one from Jay. He grabbed it from SUM for $45 (very nice one btw about 5" long) along with a clown and a shrimp. Also bough some nice frags from him.

Dude, can't thank you enough!

Now I'm looking for one for my work tank. If anyone sees 2-2.5" clams in stock anywhere...

ps: who or what is RR?


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

RR is reef raft and I think the owner there is also Jay haha


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

Bring this back to life. I'm looking for a few clams. Does anyone know where I could find them or when they might be available?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Big Show had some at the London Coral show. I believe he'll be at the Brantford show in 2 weeks.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

twobytwo said:


> Big Show had some at the London Coral show. I believe he'll be at the Brantford show in 2 weeks.


Thanks. I will keep an eye out there.


----------

